# **** Tis the Season ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The outdoor season has started up here in the high country. Campers, boaters and hikers are gonna be flood'in the high valley here. I have lots of people want'in these Viking/Stargazer quick chairs and Leopold benches made from live edge blue stain ponderosa.

I'll be headed over to the big mountains in about an hour for a load of timber--- dang--- some days I wish there were two of me.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good, no beer holder !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*THATS NEAT-------------------LOOK'EN GOOD---------------------*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice Sir !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice ????????


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yep. I've seen that style but not in that striking wood. Quick cash. Heck yeah! How much tailbone can that thing support?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

hassell said:


> Looking good, no beer holder !!


It depends on how big the person setting in it can drink!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

A beer holder is a great idea Rick--- wonder why I didn't think of it. I'll cut a holder in the front of the seat board--- sell like hotcakes--- I suppose you'll want a cut under the table.lol.

Just think of how one made from flame'in box elder would look Glen--- you northern guys have all the good hardwoods.lol.

That's a 10" seat--- bet it will hold 210-230.

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

That is a great looking set I have lots of flame boxelder here too just no sawmill


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just a small cut as it will help on the trip south when I bring the splitter, that box elder would look mighty fine. Pretty small small weight capacity for some of those city folk.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Time for a stress test.

Reminds me of a humorous memory from 45 years ago. I worked at a large housing complex as a maintenance person back then and people would call us for service. When a woman, who was a member of the quarter-ton club called us to install a new toilet seat, my associate, Ed Williams, told her she'd have to come to the office to get measured.

Sure glad he was joking.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Maintenance Man Glen... Maintenance Man ????????

Glen you had it easy... My fond memories as a maintenance man included a fat man... So I'm at home eating my lunch when the manager of the apartment complex knocks on the door. I knew something was wrong because she wouldn't look at me. One of our new tenants had an issue with his toilet, and has been calling all weekend. Well I didn't get any pages this weekend ???? I told her. So I drop my half eaten sandwich and go get the closet auger. I go into this full grown man's apartment and ask him why didn't you page me right away? He says I've been leaving messages all weekend ????. ???? it's a pager! ???? I go into the bathroom and there's a pile of ???? protruding from the toilet bowl ???? this 300 pound man has been ???????????????????? in the toilet since Friday night. You couldn't close the toilet seat or ???? would have went everywhere. So I shove the closet auger into the massive pile of ???? and start cranking the handle... ???????????????????????????? I started dry heaving... about 10 times while stirring the ???? pile. Anyway I finally got all the ???? down the ????'er. I really don't know how I didn't throw up in the process. ???? does not roll down hill... it just piles up ????

Just one of many ???? stories


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I could tell a few, too, AZ, but we'd need another thread. Maybe a book. And, I don't remember *anything* easy, either.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Maintenance Man Glen... Maintenance Man ????????
> 
> Glen you had it easy... My fond memories as a maintenance man included a fat man... So I'm at home eating my lunch when the manager of the apartment complex knocks on the door. I knew something was wrong because she wouldn't look at me. One of our new tenants had an issue with his toilet, and has been calling all weekend. Well I didn't get any pages this weekend ???? I told her. So I drop my half eaten sandwich and go get the closet auger. I go into this full grown man's apartment and ask him why didn't you page me right away? He says I've been leaving messages all weekend ????. ???? it's a pager! ???? I go into the bathroom and there's a pile of ???? protruding from the toilet bowl ???? this 300 pound man has been ???????????????????? in the toilet since Friday night. You couldn't close the toilet seat or ???? would have went everywhere. So I shove the closet auger into the massive pile of ???? and start cranking the handle... ???????????????????????????? I started dry heaving... about 10 times while stirring the ???? pile. Anyway I finally got all the ???? down the ????'er. I really don't know how I didn't throw up in the process. ???? does not roll down hill... it just piles up ????
> 
> Just one of many ???? stories


That's a crappy story AZ !


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Maintenance Man Glen... Maintenance Man
> 
> Glen you had it easy... My fond memories as a maintenance man included a fat man... So I'm at home eating my lunch when the manager of the apartment complex knocks on the door. I knew something was wrong because she wouldn't look at me. One of our new tenants had an issue with his toilet, and has been calling all weekend. Well I didn't get any pages this weekend I told her. So I drop my half eaten sandwich and go get the closet auger. I go into this full grown man's apartment and ask him why didn't you page me right away? He says I've been leaving messages all weekend . it's a pager! I go into the bathroom and there's a pile of protruding from the toilet bowl this 300 pound man has been in the toilet since Friday night. You couldn't close the toilet seat or would have went everywhere. So I shove the closet auger into the massive pile of and start cranking the handle... I started dry heaving... about 10 times while stirring the pile. Anyway I finally got all the down the 'er. I really don't know how I didn't throw up in the process. does not roll down hill... it just piles up
> 
> Just one of many stories


I was once in a smiths grocery store in utah, when the immediate urge to evacuate the bowels hit me. when I went into there bathroom that is exactly what I found protruding from the toilet. iggy:

just the sight of that mess sucked my turds right back up into me and I was able to make it home after all.

up until that day , I always believed any port in a storm but it just ain't so! :runforhills:


----------

